# Crate Cover Cuteness



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Check out my latest sewing project - this is my first run at a crate cover. I think it's totally cute! Steve wonders why I had to accent with fuchsia but I just couldn't help it. Because really what's cuter than fuchsia and green?












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

That looks great, Celeta. Gee my son's room doesn't look that well decorated. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

It looks so nicely made. Ever since I've started sewing (well, since yesterday), I am in awe of anyone who can sew and make straight lines. :HistericalSmiley:

Thank you sooo much. I can definitely visualize it better now so I appreciate you making this. Now, let's see what percentage of this I can actually accomplish.

Btw, I kept scrolling down wondering where that pic went with Steve IN the crate. You need to post that.:wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I LOVE it! I don't crate Bella but if I did, I would totally commission you to make one for me to purchase! It's so awesome!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Great job. I love it.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

That looks great! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> I LOVE it! I don't crate Bella but if I did, I would totally commission you to make one for me to purchase! It's so awesome!


I had to get the crate out of the garage! I made this so I can do a set of instructions on how to make it. But it's so cute I put it in my room b/c Steve likes it!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Steve in the crate:









Kid in the crate:










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

It looks FABULOUS! Love it!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I may need to buy Leila a crate just so I can make her a cover. I love it! Do you give the instructions to your SM friends? Hint! Hint! Or if you sell them, where can you buy them?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

That is so nice. I love it. You did a great job! Fuchsia is a great color!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I love the fabric of the crate pad!!!!!! Swoon - I'm obsessed!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

That is awesome! Now I bet you make a matching bed. You are so talented.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

great job! it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Celeta - do you have an etsy store or anything??


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> Celeta - do you have an etsy store or anything??


No. But I knew you would love the crate bed fabric combo. I'm obsessed with it too! I only used the fabric I did on the crate b/c I had a bunch left over from another project. But you can send me a PM if you have something you have in mind.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I may need to buy Leila a crate just so I can make her a cover. I love it! Do you give the instructions to your SM friends? Hint! Hint! Or if you sell them, where can you buy them?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm going to attempt to put together some instructions for a simpler version of this one and I'll be happy to share.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Fabulous. The more I get to know about you, Celeta, the more I admire you. You are so cool, so talented, so sweet and so darn pretty. OMG....you are a Maltese.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

:HistericalSmiley:


Sylie said:


> Fabulous. The more I get to know about you, Celeta, the more I admire you. You are so cool, so talented, so sweet and so darn pretty. OMG....you are a Maltese.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

It's true! Celeta MUST be a maltese!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

StevieB said:


> No. But I knew you would love the crate bed fabric combo. I'm obsessed with it too! I only used the fabric I did on the crate b/c I had a bunch left over from another project. But you can send me a PM if you have something you have in mind.


Sending you a PM....


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

StevieB said:


> I'm going to attempt to put together some instructions for a simpler version of this one and I'll be happy to share.


Oh yay!!! Thank you! I can't wait! BTW, I love that fabric and your color choices too! Beautiful!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Love it!!! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Beautiful job! Love the kid in the crate, too. Wish I'd had a crate when my kids were little!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Celeta, that's awesome!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Celeta, great work. I love it!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's really cool,I love it!


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Very nice! I'd move in!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Fabulous. The more I get to know about you, Celeta, the more I admire you. You are so cool, so talented, so sweet and so darn pretty. OMG....you are a Maltese.


:smrofl::smrofl: Sylvia, you are TOO funny.

I just realized the crate is probably the size of a studio apt in NY so if David ever moves out, I might commission you. :blink::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## GracieMyHrt (May 15, 2013)

Wow that is beautiful! U r so talented! ! U turned something sore to the eye,I know I have one too, and made it eye candy!! U can make lots of money by selling those. I love the fabric and accent colors you chose, good job!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Beyond fabulous! Love the pattern and color... But, I love Steve modeling it even more :wub: The cover is so perfectly fitted. You are too talented, my friend!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When I'm at dog shows, I always envy the people who have those pretty covers on their crates. Tinker sleeps in a large crate like that, and I have it covered with throws - it actually looks pretty nice...and very cozy.

Sewing is a talent that I wish I had, my mother was a wonderful seamstress - and I never wanted to learn growing up. ....dummy me!!!


You did a beautiful job...if you ever start making these to sell, put me on the list of customers. :thumbsup:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Super job:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:I love it.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

That is adorable!:wub: You did a great job!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Celeta, I really, really, really meant it when I said I love it. So, I bought a crate today and fabric just so I can make one for Leila. Her "tent" takes up so much space to have in the den on a daily basis but she enjoys having her own space sometimes. So, I'm putting the tent in the camper, which was the real reason I got it for to begin with - camping - and after I make the cover, the crate will be her new private space in the den. I hope you don't mind me copying you. Please take it as a compliment. It won't be exactly alike since I got a different fabric. It's a pink and white herringbone and I bought some premade turquoise piping to save time. Thank you again so much for the idea and I hope Leila's turns out at least half as nice as yours! If anyone ever says they like it, I will tell them where I got the idea.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Celeta, I really, really, really meant it when I said I love it. So, I bought a crate today and fabric just so I can make one for Leila. Her "tent" takes up so much space to have in the den on a daily basis but she enjoys having her own space sometimes. So, I'm putting the tent in the camper, which was the real reason I got it for to begin with - camping - and after I make the cover, the crate will be her new private space in the den. I hope you don't mind me copying you. Please take it as a compliment. It won't be exactly alike since I got a different fabric. It's a pink and white herringbone and I bought some premade turquoise piping to save time. Thank you again so much for the idea and I hope Leila's turns out at least half as nice as yours! If anyone ever says they like it, I will tell them where I got the idea.


Haha - copy away! I'm glad I inspired you! I wish I could say this was my own original idea but I got my inspiration from some other sites. Yours sounds like it will be really cute - pink and turquoise will be adorable. This is just a bunch of rectangles sewn together. I didn't mess with putting anything to hold up the door flaps, but if I'd had some ribbon that matched handy that's what I would have done. If you get stuck send me a message and I'll help you. And post pix when you're done!


----------



## CasperxBella (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm the same, since I've started sewing, I've been making crate covers too and found old memory foam and made bumpers around the crate too . My babies only sleep in their crates at night, so I make them as comfy as possible.

This is Bella's


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Nickee and Yogi**

*Both are adorable*****


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, Bella's is cute too!

Celesta, do you have a Hobby Lobby near you? They frequently put their ribbon on sale 50% off. Just thought I'd share that in case you want to make any more covers or since you've started sewing, you might need ribbon for something else. Thank you for offering if I need any help! I've been looking online this afternoon at crate covers and have you seen what they are selling for??? Unbelievable!!! I saw one that's almost $400 to cover a crate the size I got today. I could make it for around $20, depending on what fabric I used. That was the most expensive one I saw, but all the others weren't cheap either. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Aww, Bella's is cute too!
> 
> Celesta, do you have a Hobby Lobby near you? They frequently put their ribbon on sale 50% off. Just thought I'd share that in case you want to make any more covers or since you've started sewing, you might need ribbon for something else. Thank you for offering if I need any help! I've been looking online this afternoon at crate covers and have you seen what they are selling for??? Unbelievable!!! I saw one that's almost $400 to cover a crate the size I got today. I could make it for around $20, depending on what fabric I used. That was the most expensive one I saw, but all the others weren't cheap either.
> 
> ...


Oh yes, I am a frequent flyer at the Lobby! After you finish your crate cover you will understand why they're so expensive - there's quite a bit of time required, plus fabric. But $400 is very excessive, they must have used nice fabric and trims, maybe some fancy details. Send me the link if you remember where you saw it, I'd love to see what a $400 crate cover looks like!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

LOVE the crate cover, wow you made it? You are soooo talented. Love the fabric choices
I have a crate like yours for Miss Bow, I would love to have a cover for hers, but I know I could NEVER sew one that even came close to looking as good as yours.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Oh yes, I am a frequent flyer at the Lobby! After you finish your crate cover you will understand why they're so expensive - there's quite a bit of time required, plus fabric. But $400 is very excessive, they must have used nice fabric and trims, maybe some fancy details. Send me the link if you remember where you saw it, I'd love to see what a $400 crate cover looks like!


Oh, yes, I have been sewing for over 25 years and I know what costs go into making things. Here's the link to the page on that site with the costs and below that link is one to the page of the samples. 
https://www.caninecottagedesigns.co...ecottagedesigns.com/Dog_Crate_Covers.php#2891
https://www.caninecottagedesigns.co...designs.com/Dog_Crate_Covers-Samples.php#2702


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Celeta, I'm just now seeing this! IT IS AWESOME!!! Now I'm wishing mine used a crate!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> Oh Celeta, I'm just now seeing this! IT IS AWESOME!!! Now I'm wishing mine used a crate!


Mine didn't use a crate either. But after seeing Celeta's cover, I fell in love with it and had to go buy one and stuff to make Leila a cover. Hers is beautiful, isn't it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That's terrific! I don't have a crate like that, but it sure adds some interest! and you even used my favorite color : )

My grandkids love the crate too...what is it about kids & boxes?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> That's terrific! I don't have a crate like that, but it sure adds some interest! and you even used my favorite color : )
> 
> My grandkids love the crate too...what is it about kids & boxes?


Lydia, perhaps you should get a crate for your grandkids! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> Oh Celeta, I'm just now seeing this! IT IS AWESOME!!! Now I'm wishing mine used a crate!





Leila'sMommy said:


> Mine didn't use a crate either. But after seeing Celeta's cover, I fell in love with it and had to go buy one and stuff to make Leila a cover. Hers is beautiful, isn't it!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you Robin! I hadn't been using the crate either but I dragged it out of storage to make a cover so I could explain to a few of our SM friends how to do it. But it's so cute I've got it in my room now. Steve likes it (as long as I'm within his field of vision).


----------

